# Pin Brushes



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I got the "#1 All Systems" oblong brush, with 25.4mm pins. I like the shape better, it feels better in my hand. It does a great job on Sam's coat. And it is less expensive that the CC.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paige, I think there are pros and cons to both length of pins. The longer pins can get down farther, but I think they slip over mats easier (flex) because of the soft cushion pad. I like the CC brushes, but for the money, I prefer to use the All Systems brushes, which have a little stronger base and work through the hair on small tangles instead of passing over them. (Not sure if that makes sense.)

The downside of my All Systems Oval brush is that the pins slip in more often than the CC brush, but they both slip in quite a bit and I spend a few minutes pulling the individual pins out to their full extension on a regular basis.

I go back and forth between the oblong brush (which is my favorite) and the oval brush. I don't even know why I like the oblong brush better, but I do.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Anti-static brushes? I need one of those!! Do they really work?! 

are there also anti-static combs?

Sierra sometimes really looks like the blowdryer exploded hahahaha


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I had posted in the Conformation section under "What do I need to buy" but this thread title is more to the point.

I need to buy a different pin brush for Pepper. Right now I'm using the #1 All Systems oval pin brush and it seems like it hurts Pepper around the back legs and rump. He pulls his legs up and acts as if it hurts when I brush him there and I'm being very gentle. I tried the brush on my own skin and it's pretty abrasive. So, I'd like to get something gentler.

I've been looking at the Chris Christensen pin brushes. Can anyone recommend which one works best for the Hav coat and size? Also, can anyone tell me if they're all easy on the skin?

FYI, Pepper's coat is a combo, silky up front and a bit cottony in the back. We've been letting it grow out and we plan to keep it at a moderate length - between a long puppy cut and show length.

Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance,
Wanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

A soft bristle brush? Hmm, I hadn't considered that for our nightly brushings. I'm going to give that a try! Do they work well with the damp coat? I spritz Pepper every time I brush him out.

I still need a softer pin brush for bath days and difficult brush outs.

Thanks for the suggestion!

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! They work great with a damp coat.

In fact, I use the soft brush for blowdrying her out. It is MUCH easier on her coat and ALOT less breakage.

You'll have to resort to the arsenal of metal for any mats, but for regular brushing, it works great.

Look at this way, if you don't like it...you only wasted a few dollars at Walgreens! lol

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the Christenson #20 pin brush. It works fine on my two. I got it at a local show where Cherrybrook had a booth. I didn't want to spend $50-$60 on a brush in case I didn't like it, so I got he #20. It was about $22. 

Kara, is it just a regular soft bristle people brush? Do you know the name of it?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I need to buy a different pin brush for Pepper. Right now I'm using the #1 All Systems oval pin brush and it seems like it hurts Pepper around the back legs and rump. He pulls his legs up and acts as if it hurts when I brush him there and I'm being very gentle. I tried the brush on my own skin and it's pretty abrasive. So, I'd like to get something gentler.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


I've spent so much money on brushes over the years and my favorite is one I paid a couple of dollars for in a pet store. For a show coat, my favorite is a flea comb after using a poodle comb on the coat.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I actually own an Ashley Craig brush (they make the Greyhound combs). Linda, I was confused at the NJ play date because the brushes look almost identical. 

I really really like the brush. It can even get out mats by itself. I got the expensive wood one with the name engraved for free because the company ran out of the type I wanted. I didn't even have to pay extra for it, even though it was about $15 more. That's customer service for you!  Anyway, it's an excellent brush and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I have the Christenson #20 pin brush. It works fine on my two. I got it at a local show where Cherrybrook had a booth. I didn't want to spend $50-$60 on a brush in case I didn't like it, so I got he #20. It was about $22.
> 
> Kara, is it just a regular soft bristle people brush? Do you know the name of it?


Yep!

It is a regular "people brush" that I picked up Walgreens with soft bristles. I just brushed several of them against my hand and picked one that was slightly firm, but soft. I bought it when Gucci was a wee pup, to get her used to being brushed in a gentle way...but I still use it.

I love it when I blow dry her out. I get WAY too much breakage with the expensive Chris Christensen pin brush when her hair is damp, but the soft brush just glides and minimal breakage. Its perfect for what Wanda is looking for to handle the sensitive spots "down in the privates" lol

Out of all my arsenal of combs and brushes, I like the $7 rotating comb that Missy recommended. That thing is great for mats and her morning brush out. I just don't see the point of putting Gucci through the metal brushing 2x a day, no sense in torchering her. lol

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the Chris Christensen brushes, and I prefer the oblong shape (retangular) to the ovals. Last week I used a Mason Pearson for the first time and loved how that worked on a full young adult coat. It was wonderful! It had a lot of shorter bristles with some longer bristles coming out of each individual clump of the shorter ones. I'm pretty sure it was a combo of boar bristles & nylon, which is nice because my own hair breaks easily and I was always told that boar bristles are best for helping to prevent damage. Granted, you will pay a lot more for a Mason Pearson brush, but the difference was amazing to see.

Interesting how we all have different favorites. I have the rotating comb and don't like using it unless I can't find my other good combs. My favorite comb is by far my Greyhound. I'm planning to get a Butter comb soon too. Again, the price is quite a bit higher, but I love the quality of those two comb brands.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just bought one of those rotating combs and my guys actuall let me comb their whole bodies with it, which is unusual, after I finish with the face, they usual try to run away. I liked it, but then again my guys are kept short.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohhh... I bet a boar bristle/nylon brush is NICE! I may have to upgrade my Walgreens one! 

Although, If I were just "test driving" a soft brush, I'd start with a cheapy to make sure I liked it and it worked well.

The Greyhound comb is pretty good too...I just don't use it as much.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I love the Chris Christensen brushes, and I prefer the oblong shape (retangular) to the ovals. Last week I used a Mason Pearson for the first time and loved how that worked on a full young adult coat. It was wonderful! It had a lot of shorter bristles with some longer bristles coming out of each individual clump of the shorter ones. I'm pretty sure it was a combo of boar bristles & nylon, which is nice because my own hair breaks easily and I was always told that boar bristles are best for helping to prevent damage. Granted, you will pay a lot more for a Mason Pearson brush, but the difference was amazing to see.
> 
> Interesting how we all have different favorites. I have the rotating comb and don't like using it unless I can't find my other good combs. My favorite comb is by far my Greyhound. I'm planning to get a Butter comb soon too. Again, the price is quite a bit higher, but I love the quality of those two comb brands.


I use the same brushes. I have a CC rectangular #20 and a pocket mason pearson. I was told the rectangular CC actually covers more area than the oval, even though its smaller. I like the shorter bristles too. My guys dont have super dense coats.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I've looked at all kinds of brushes but use the 2 sided pin brush from pet smart then use my old metal flea comb to get any of the small mats. I comb Smarty's entire coat with my flea comb when we finish to make sure all mats are gone.

I keep waiting for the major matting and static that I know is suppose to come when she blows her puppy coat, but so far nothing. At that time, I will be looking for whatever I can find for to cure the problem.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I would be lost without my rotating comb. It's the one that works the best on Kodi.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

irnfit said:


> I would be lost without my rotating comb. It's the one that works the best on Kodi.


I too like the rotating comb, I have had mine for almost 2 years..Reece is still matting and still has static...I thought it would end...He will be two in Nov.:frusty:

I have all three blowing coat right now..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paige I seemed to get static with my rotating comb when the weather got dryer. (I really noticed this to be a bigger problem when I was in New Mexico the last two weeks.) Do you have any anti-stat sprays or grooming sprays to use when you are combing Reece? You can even put some of the Coat Handler conditioner into a spray bottle diluted and use that to help reduce the static, but I find that I like something with a finer mist to be better. Ruff Out is a good product that E-Z Groom has out right now.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have tried the coat handler and other leave in conditioners, but he still has static.:frusty:  I feel the static is causing the mats...

My three play alot, which I know also causes the mats, I only have carpet in my bedroom, so I would think the would help, but it doesn't seem to..

I did find some anti-static shampoo and condtioners that I wanted to try, but they have wheat protein in them, and me and Reece are allergic to wheat.


I bought a anti-static comb, but I haven't noticed a difference with it, and my brush is also anti-static.

I will check out the Ruff Out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know this isn't an easy option, but I've had two breeders recently tell me they are getting rid of the carpet in their home because it is so hard on the coat of the dogs. We'll be heading down that road soon, especially since Hillary insists on doing a crazy back rub to herself several times a day. Thank goodness she doesn't mat, but it definitely breaks the coat.

Is your home dry? Would a humidifier help get rid of static? I live in a pretty moist climate, so I think that is why I don't have a static problem. I hope you find your solution quickly.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I would say in the winter yes, it gets dry..but not the rest of the year.

Oh well, I guess it's something I will just have to deal with.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly, what is a Butter comb?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, it is a brass comb with nickel plating that is made by Chris Christensen. They are not quite as well known as the Greyhound brand, but a lot of people who groom and handle dogs in full coats love the Butter Comb even more than Greyhound's version. It is supposed to "go through the coat like butter" which is where they got the name.


----------

